# just ordered lots of things from Vista print for my dog walking business



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

today i have just order a few things from Vista print for my dog walking pet sitting service in Liverpool, Merseyside:001_tongue:

cant wait for them to come through the post, excited and feeling positive already, new start new begining


----------



## sallysqueak (Apr 19, 2011)

How are you getting on?

I'm also setting up, but in Nottingham, and I'm doing daycare as opposed to walking, but I got all my bits from vistaprint.

What marketing methods are you finding effective? The only one which has worked for me so far is a postcard in the post office window but I do take my business cards out with me on walks in the hope that I will bump into someone interested! I also began leafletting local houses last week but have done very little so far really. Need to get going with it this week big time as I need some dogs on my books for regular work


----------



## WarFlyball (Aug 15, 2008)

Have you got a business bank account set up? I got a lot of free Google adwords with mine which worked well...


----------



## sallysqueak (Apr 19, 2011)

oo no i don't, which bank account gave you that?


----------



## pegleg101 (Mar 9, 2012)

Vistaprint do some fantastic offers, however the quality of some of their stuff isnt great. For things like business cards the qquality can really say something about your business. I used another company called Goodprint, and there prices werent only a little higher but the quality was heads and shoulders above Vistaprint.


----------



## DOGPERSON (Nov 28, 2011)

marketing on low or no budget is tricky.

I have found some enquiries from A4 sheets with pull off tabs put in shops etc. More so than leaflet drops in houses.

get some internet seo while you are at it targeting your local area.

School newsletter might help too. 

re business cards, they must be very cheap, because my first batch cost more than 15 cents each full colour etc. So instead I often print out a DL size ad (three to an A4 sheet) and hand that to people to put on their fridge. this brings the cost down to about 2 cents per flyer. Business cards are so small they can easily get lost and you cant put a lot of info on them. I will probably use vista for my next batch of cards.


----------

